# Enterprise Rent-a-Car joins AGR



## saxman (Feb 16, 2010)

Just got an email that Enterprise joined AGR. 1000 bonus points given to any rental through March 31st!

I really could have used this back in 2006 when my job required me to rent lots of cars, sometimes for weeks at a time. Enterprise didn't have any type of rewards program and it made me mad. I was also under 25 at the time, and most rental car places charge an arm and a leg if you're under 25. Except Enterprise didn't charge it, so I had to use them.

But good to know none the less. Enterprise has pretty good rates. Even though I joined Hertz's Gold Club, I suppose I'll switch to Enterprise a couple times for an easy 1,000 AGR points.


----------



## Heading North (Feb 16, 2010)

While I've never rented a car when using Amtrak, isn't it also true that Enterprise serves smaller non-airport locations that are more likely to be convenient for Amtrak passengers? Granted, many of them have limited hours, especially on weekends... but I'd think a local rental would be better in most places than having to go well out of the way to the airport to rent a car.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Feb 17, 2010)

I've always had good luck with Enterprise, especially when I use their 3 day weekend special rates.


----------



## saxman (Feb 17, 2010)

Heading North said:


> While I've never rented a car when using Amtrak, isn't it also true that Enterprise serves smaller non-airport locations that are more likely to be convenient for Amtrak passengers? Granted, many of them have limited hours, especially on weekends... but I'd think a local rental would be better in most places than having to go well out of the way to the airport to rent a car.


Yeah, they will pick you up from the Amtrak station as long as you arrive during their business hours. They do have many non-airport locations, but they are usually closed on weekends. I would think weekends would be their busiest times.


----------



## BeckysBarn (Feb 17, 2010)

The only time I had bad luck with Enterprise was in Longview, TX. It was a one way rental from Longview to Jasper. I took the TE into Longview, arriving on a Saturday. I had called both offices, explaining I was coming on the train; it might be late (Jasper office closed for the weekend at noon). I wanted to make sure I wouldn't be charged for the whole weekend, because I was leaving on Sunday. TE was 5 hours late. The Longview office gave me a car with NO GAS! And no instructions to the nearest gas station. Long story short - It took 3 months of protesting to be charged "only" $40 for a 6 hour rental.

I can't recommend the Longview, TX Enterprise, but Springfield, IL has always be super.


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 17, 2010)

I've always been happy with Enterprise. I have also bought a car (that I had rented for two weeks) from them.


----------



## yarrow (Feb 17, 2010)

thanks for the news. we are going to abq next month and an enterprise location is about 4 blocks from the station. had already reserved a car there but will look into rebooking to get the bonus. thanks again


----------



## tp49 (Feb 17, 2010)

saxman said:


> Heading North said:
> 
> 
> > While I've never rented a car when using Amtrak, isn't it also true that Enterprise serves smaller non-airport locations that are more likely to be convenient for Amtrak passengers? Granted, many of them have limited hours, especially on weekends... but I'd think a local rental would be better in most places than having to go well out of the way to the airport to rent a car.
> ...


The local offices' business is generally geared towards the insurance replacement and corporate accounts. This is why they have those "weekend special" rates. Enterprise also does not like what are referred to as "one way" rentals (i.e. picking up the car in city x and driving to city y and dropping the car there) they charge very large fees to do so.

Generally on weekends the local locations are open on Saturday from 9 AM -12 PM and closed on Sunday. Check their website for the hours at the location closest to the Amtrak station you're using.


----------

